# ATS Conference, Tucson, 2012



## Anansis (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's a few of the pictures I took during last weeks ATS Conference in and around Tucson. I know others from these forums were there. Please feel free to post your pictures here as well.






























































---------- Post added 07-27-2012 at 07:36 PM ----------

A few more..































































I'll post more as I sort through them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrettG (Jul 27, 2012)

We left our camera at home (like a couple of idiots) .We did not go on any of the field trips,but found a LOT of interesting things on hotel grounds(kingsnake,scorpions,female chalcodes eating a MM outside of a burrow,sun spiders,and others..The MM chalcodes were LITERALLY walking up to the front door of the hotel.Quite a sight


----------



## arachnidsrva (Jul 28, 2012)

i cant wait to upload our stuff - i actually got three frames of a male chalcodes literally walking into monicas hand (after trying to release him back to his burrow)


----------



## BlueFang (Jul 30, 2012)

*More ATS Con photos*

Since I took a million and a half photos as well I figured I should add a few 

































































































To be continued...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tarcan (Jul 30, 2012)

some really interesting finds!


----------



## Anansis (Jul 30, 2012)

Yes, there were lots of opportunities for good macro photos too, Martin. Maybe next year?

Ollie


----------



## Anansis (Jul 31, 2012)

Here's a few more....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RobynTRR (Jul 31, 2012)

Love the Gila, but what in the world is this?


----------



## BlueFang (Jul 31, 2012)

The red blob is a _Dinothrombium magnificum_, aka the Giant Velvet Mite - I just learned that myself after coming back from Tucson :biggrin:


----------



## zonbonzovi (Aug 2, 2012)

Wow, sorry I missed it this year.  Great stuff!  Count yourselves lucky to see so many Crotalus and esp. that gorgeous S. heros centipede(I've only seen newborns when down there).  Sigh.  Maybe next year...


----------



## Aviara (Aug 5, 2012)

It's amazing the diversity of species everyone photographed! I hope I'll have a chance to attend next year. The velvet mite was my favourite, I love those little guys.  Around Texas they come out after it rains, and you can let them run around in your hand. They feel very...velvety. The horned lizard is a close second. Great finds everyone.


----------

